# Happy Birthday, LP!



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 4, 2017)

Wishing you happiness and health today and every day! Best wishes in the coming year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 4, 2017)

Happy Birthday LP!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks you PF and CG! I am still 5 minutes younger here but where you both are I am my new age! 

CG I love the purple butterfly - two of my favourite things in one!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 4, 2017)

Have a wonderful birthday, LP!


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 4, 2017)

Happy Birthday LP


Josie


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 4, 2017)

Happy Birthday, LP!!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 4, 2017)

The happiest of Birthdays to you  LP!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 4, 2017)

Hauoli la hanau Lydia!!


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 4, 2017)

Happy Birthday LP!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 4, 2017)

A most happy birthday to you.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 5, 2017)

Thank you, everyone! I had a very special day. I wasn't sure what to expect as it has only been a week since we lost Violet; however, I felt her with me as I do every day.

I went for coffee with a new friend I met at the dog park and her adorable labradoodle, Wilson. I used my walker for the first time past the park and I realize there is a whole big world out there. I can finally see the walker as aid rather than a sign I am old and crippled.

Then TB took me to the restaurant of my choice which is a local fish and chips place very close to home. 

Then we went home to enjoy some of the beautiful fruit flan he got as my birthday cake. A perfect choice!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 5, 2017)

Dog-gone US Mail. I just got my invitation today!!! 
Sorry I didn't make the party!! Hope you had a great burfday Miss Laurie!


----------



## msmofet (Oct 5, 2017)

Happy Birthday LP!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 5, 2017)

Happy birthday, LP!!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 6, 2017)

Uncle Bob said:


> Dog-gone US Mail. I just got my invitation today!!!
> Sorry I didn't make the party!! Hope you had a great burfday Miss Laurie!



Uncle Bob, you have a standing invitation so you can drop in anytime! - I saved a plate of peppermints for you by the way!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2017)

Happy belated Birthday, Lydia!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 6, 2017)

LPBeier said:


> Uncle Bob, you have a standing invitation so you can drop in anytime! - I saved a plate of peppermints for you by the way!



Oh yum, yum!! I will forever think of you when I think of peppermints!
(((((((Miss Laurie)))))))


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 7, 2017)

Best wishes for a happy year ahead, LP.


----------

